# uno dei pochi che



## aleksandramari1

Ciao, come si può spiegare lʼuso del congiuntivo nella seguente frase:
«È uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che riesca a convincere i suoi elettori»?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dipende dal contesto e da cosa vuoi dire.

Anche "È uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che *riesce*" è corretta.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me la versione col congiuntivo riflette una certa incertezza, oppure esprime l'opinione personale della persona che ha detto/scritto   questa frase. Cioè,  non si tratta della constatazione di un chiaro fatto, ma piuttosto di qualcosa nel senso dei seguenti esempi:

"_Credo che lui/lei sia_ uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che riesca a convincere i suoi elettori"
"È uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che, _secondo me_, riesca a convincere i suoi elettori"
"È uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che, _spero_, riesca a convincere i suoi elettori"


----------



## Mary49

Ho un dubbio: è il partito che ha pochi esponenti, oppure solo alcuni degli esponenti riescono a convincere gli elettori (e tra questi c'è "uno")? 
"È uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito *che* riesca a convincere i suoi elettori": il pronome relativo "che" si riferisce a "uno" oppure a "pochi esponenti"? In quest'ultimo caso, il verbo non dovrebbe essere al plurale?


----------



## bearded

Sì, nella frase data il verbo dovrebbe essere al plurale (''è uno dei pochi esponenti...che riescano..'') se si vuole osservare la sintassi con rigore. Però si tratta di un ''errore'' comunissimo, specie nel parlato. Ad es. _Lui è uno dei pochi amici che si sia informato sulla mia salute _anziché ''si siano informati''). Ormai la maggioranza degli italiani non avverte più l'imperfezione di simili forme.
Quanto al congiuntivo, secondo me si spiega col fatto che la frase relativa ha anche un valore di eventualità (che riescano = che eventualmente siano così bravi da riuscire a..) oltreché consecutivo (che siano _tali _da riuscire..).


----------



## ohbice

Io avrei detto sicuramente _riesce_, sia perché _riesca _mi sembra uno dei classici abusi del congiuntivo di cui si è già ampiamente discusso anche nel forum, sia perché uno (dei tanti, dei pochi, della massa, eccetera) è singolare e non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di usare _riescono_.

Ps: non riesco a capire il dubbio di Mary. Ma è anche molto presto nella mattina, magari ci ritorno dopo un bel caffè ;-)


----------



## bearded

Ciao, ohbice
Usando l'indicativo, il valore di eventualità viene meno: ma questa è una scelta ammissibile (solo questione di stile). Invece non sono d'accordo su 'riesce' al posto di 'riescono/riescano', per la ragione sopraddetta: il pronome relativo si riferisce senza dubbio a 'pochi'.  Se tu non ti accorgi dell'errore in una frase come _Mia madre è una delle poche (=di quelle poche) donne del paese che va ancora a messa alla Domenica, _vuol dire che il tuo orecchio è avvezzo solo ad una lingua molto colloquiale (che in questo caso non si conforma alle regole della grammatica..). Non sei comunque il solo. 
Però di sicuro (spero) non arriveresti a dire: _Lui è uno dei pochi che è ancora qui. _Il dubbio di Mary è quanto mai giustificato.


----------



## ohbice

Purtroppo hai ragione, non sono il solo. Una brevissima ricerca su Google ("Una delle poche che lavora / lavorano - Una delle poche che guida / guidano - Una delle poche che usa / usano) dà risultati piuttosto sconfortanti. E non c'è solo gente che scrive sui social...
Sul dubbio di Mary ci torno, ma più tardi.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Purtroppo hai ragione


Purtroppo per te o per me? 



> La regola generale vuole che il verbo si metta al plurale se nell'idea la relativa si unisce intimamente al pronome o al nome plurale: …. "Vincenzo possedeva uno di quegli orologi  che si caricano da soli."
> In particolare quando "uno di quelli che" contiene un attributo, .. è il nome plurale che determina l'accordo: "La poesia francese del XVI secolo è uno dei campi che sono stati più esaminati..."; "Era uno di quegli uomini che si sono sempre privati..."


( Nel nostro caso, l'attributo è 'pochi' : uno dei pochi = uno di quei pochi)
La citazione è presa dal Corriere della Sera: CORRIERE DELLA SERA.


----------



## ohbice

Purtroppo per la lingua italiana, perché sembra che l'ignoranza dilaghi... ;-)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Aspettiamo qualche informazione in più? si?


----------



## aleksandramari1

Grazie per tanti pensieri interessanti!!! L`esempio proviene dal libro di grammatica di Bruno Storni, Invito al buon italiano. Esercizi di morfologia, sintassi e vocabolario. Purtroppo non c`e` nessun contesto, ho solo questa frase, che trovo scritta cosi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

aleksandramari1 said:


> Grazie per tanti pensieri interessanti!!! L`esempio proviene dal libro di grammatica di Bruno Storni, Invito al buon italiano. Esercizi di morfologia, sintassi e vocabolario. Purtroppo non c`e` nessun contesto, ho solo questa frase, che trovo scritta cosi.


Allora è un pessimo esempio perchè è impossibile dire se il congiuntivo è corretto o meno.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> si tratta di un ''errore'' comunissimo, specie nel parlato. Ad es. _Lui è uno dei pochi amici che si sia informato sulla mia salute _anziché ''si siano informati''). Ormai la maggioranza degli italiani non avverte più l'imperfezione di simili forme.


Non sarei  così categorico; potrebbe essere una questione di virgole, e sottintesi, che nel parlato non si scrivono e nello scritto si trascurano:
_"Lui è uno, dei pochi [rimasti], che è ancora qui." 
"È uno, dei pochi esponenti di questo partito [che ci riescono], che riesca/*riesce* a convincere i suoi elettori."
"Lui è uno, dei pochi amici [che lo hanno fatto], che si sia/si è informato sulla mia salute."
"Mia madre è una, delle poche (=di quelle poche) donne del paese [che lo fanno], che va ancora a messa alla Domenica."
-
A mio avviso, per indicare l'eventualità: 
"*È* uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che *riuscirebbe* a convincere i suoi elettori."_


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "Lui è uno, dei pochi [rimasti], che è ancora qui."


 La tua osservazione è interessante e sensata. Tuttavia, secondo me, in questo caso per staccare davvero ci vorrebbe una parentesi o almeno la posizione fra due trattini: _lui è uno_ (_dei pochi rimasti) _oppure _lui è uno - dei pochi rimasti - che..._ ed anche leggendo o pronunciando la frase si avvertirebbe lo 'stacco'. Invece mi pare che, con la frase così come si presenta ad es. al #2, l'attribuzione del pronome relativo 'che' ai ''pochi'' sia inevitabile, e dunque solo il verbo al plurale sia corretto. È molto difficile sottintendere segni di punteggiatura... 
Io sono comunque consapevole del fatto di rappresentare un punto di vista  molto 'stretto' circa l'osservanza della sintassi. Se col tempo si affermasse o diffondesse in simili frasi l'uso del verbo al singolare - anche nello scritto o nella lingua standard - non avrei nulla in contrario a considerare il fenomeno come una normale evoluzione dell'italiano.
Quanto al tuo condizionale, esso mi pare corretto - anche se esprime addirittura un'ipotesi più che un'eventualità (riuscirebbe: si sottintende  ad es. ''se fosse abile/eloquente''..). Le tue esternazioni sono piene di sottintesi.


----------



## Francesco94

aleksandramari1 said:


> «È uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che riesca a convincere i suoi elettori»?



La frase, così come si presenta, non ha segni di punteggiatura né - a mio giudizio - ne accetta.
Ammetto, da parte mia, che la tendenza comune sia di concordare il predicato, dopo il pronome relativo, al singolare proprio perché - secondo il mio punto di vista - si pensa che quel pronome relativo faccia riferimento al soggetto; tuttavia il pronome relativo - meramente - si riferisce al complemento partitivo poco prima espresso («dei pochi esponenti»), che è plurale.
Difatti, esaminando più a fondo la frase, «[P]ochi esponenti di questo partito riescono a convincere i propri elettori».

Per quanto riguarda il modo del predicato, propenderei ad usare senz'altro il modo indicativo da come si presenta la frase indicante una certezza, un dato di fatto - sebbene possa apparire con minore probabilità ad ogni modo un dato soggettivo.

Francesco


----------



## lorenzos

@Francesco94 io non ho certezze nè competenze, ho solo avanzato un'ipotesi.
L'uso del singolare, comunque, non sembra recente (non essendo io riuscito a trovare nulla né coi _pochi _nè coi _molti_, ho dovuto ripiegare su _quelli_):
Machiavelli: Cesare era uno di quelli che voleva pervenire al principato di Roma​Sacchetti sono uno di quelli che giugnendo a uno albergo, volendo lenzuola nette, addomando che mi dea lenzuola di bucato​Bandello _uno di quelli che_ più severamente contra il nipote aveva parlato​Sansovino _uno di quelli che_ n'ha cura​Bandello egli fu uno di quelli, che raccomandandosi a Dio nostro Signore, et a la gloriosa Vergine Maria, si mise a nuotare​Savonarola uno di quelli che dice male di questo stato​Vergerio uno di quelli che molto in ogni tempo ha stimata​Beretta  _uno di quelli, che_ sostenuto ha questa mezzana​Bocca _uno di quelli che_ serviva a rifornire i reparti​Sarebbe interessante, credo, capire da dove venga l'uso del congiuntivo in frasi dove la certezza è manifesta ):
_"Lui è uno dei pochi amici che *si sia* informato sulla mia salute_'' 
L'evento è accaduto, il parlante sa che lui *si è* informato, e allora vedrei meglio il plurale:
_"Lui è uno dei pochi amici che *si sono *informati sulla mia salute_''


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Sarebbe interessante, credo, capire da dove venga l'uso del congiuntivo in frasi dove la certezza è manifesta ):
> _"Lui è uno dei pochi amici che *si sia* informato sulla mia salute_''
> L'evento è accaduto, il parlante sa che lui *si è* informato, e allora vedrei meglio il plurale:
> _"Lui è uno dei pochi amici che *si sono *informati sulla mia salute_''


Ho una mia teoria sul perché dell'uso di quel congiuntivo, teoria che spero non sia troppo campata per aria:
''uno...che si sia informato'' è da intendersi come ''uno (tale) che si è informato/tale da essersi informato'', ovvero - come avevo già accennato più sopra -  la frase con il 'che' è una relativa consecutiva (come se fosse ''uno così/talmente buono che si è informato''), ed il congiuntivo italiano non fa che continuare quello latino (spero che molti di voi ricordino un po' di latino) dopo la congiunzione consecutiva ''ut''. Ecco perché in queste frasi il congiuntivo suona più letterario, e l'indicativo più colloquiale
(naturalmente, secondo me la forma più corretta del tuo esempio sarebbe ''_Lui è uno dei pochi amici che si *siano *informati sulla mia salute*''*_).


----------



## francisgranada

aleksandramari1 said:


> .... «È uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che riesca a convincere i suoi elettori»?


Non resisto a non reagire anche se non sono madrelingua italiano .

Secondo me, se non vogliamo togliere dalla lingua italiana la possibilità di esprimere certe sfumature, allora non possiamo dire _categoricamente _che solamente il plurale del verbo _riuscire _è (o _sia _? ...)  corretto in questo caso. Secondo me, appunto la scelta del singolare o plurare ci aiuta a capire quello che l'autore voleva/preferiva dire. La differenza non è grande o decisiva, comunque c'è ....  Un'altra cosa è l'eventuale uso della punteggiatura adeguata.

Aggiungo che ho provato a tradurre la frase in questione in altre lingue. La mia conclusione è che il dilemma "plurale <> singolare" in tali casi non è uno specifico italiano. Voglio dire che probabilmente si tratta piuttosto di una questione "logica" e non strettamente linguistica.

Per quanto riguarda la scelta tra l'indicativo ed il congiuntivo, sono d'accordo con Bearded  





bearded said:


> ... Quanto al congiuntivo, secondo me si spiega col fatto che la frase relativa ha anche un valore di eventualità (che riescano = che eventualmente siano così bravi da riuscire a..)  ....


 ma anche con me stesso  (post #3). Ma "simpatizzo" (se va bene dire così) anche con la reazione spontanea di OhBice 





ohbice said:


> Io avrei detto sicuramente _riesce_ .... perché _riesca _mi sembra uno dei classici abusi del congiuntivo di cui si è già ampiamente discusso anche nel forum ....



Tutto sommato, avendo letto le vostre opinioni e senza conoscere dei dettagli particolari, personalmente preferirei la seguente versione:
«È uno dei pochi esponenti di questo partito che *riescono *a convincere i suoi elettori»


----------



## Pietruzzo

Secondo me: 
Uno dei pochi che riesca a farlo  -> Uno dei pochi capace di farlo
Uno dei pochi che riesce a farlo -> Uno dei pochi che lo fa.
Riguardo alla concordanza, per me può andare bene sia al singolare che al plurale. Al singolare si considera come antecedente la locuzione "uno dei pochi" mettendo in risalto il singolo rispetto all'insieme.

.


----------



## bearded

Ci sarebbe una regoletta secondo cui il relativo normalmente si riferisce all'ultimo nome o pronome che lo precede nella frase.  Inoltre il relativo 'che' sta per ''il quale/la quale/i quali/le quali'' a seconda del contesto. Se ora mettiamo 'il quale' al posto del 'che', ne risulta
_uno dei pochi il quale riesce/riesca a farlo.  _È l'insieme ''uno dei pochi il quale'' che zoppica, o per lo meno dà fastidio al (mio) orecchio.

Interessante il concetto ''che riesca a farlo'' = capace di farlo. Ma qual è la ragione per cui il congiuntivo esprime questo significato? La ragione sta appunto - credo - nel valore anche consecutivo del relativo 'che' in questa frase: uno tale che riesca a farlo/uno tale(così bravo) da riuscire a farlo.
Con ciò viene confermato il mio #18 - anche facendo a meno del latino.


----------



## lorenzos

Caro @bearded grazie della spiegazione (o forse ipotesi) sul congiuntivo, ma tu diresti:
"_Ê uno dei tanti che *siano *morti negli scontri_"?
Riguardo il singolare/plurale ho mostrato varie attestazioni del primo. Secondo me è anche e soprattutto una questione di stile:
- _"Uno dei pochi che sa il greco";
- "Uno dei centomila che sono andati al concerto"_.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> , ma tu diresti:
> "_Ê uno dei tanti che *siano *morti negli scontri_"?


No, in questo caso no (perché il significato non è:  (così bravi/tali) da non essere morti…).
Ma neanche tu comunque diresti (spero) _È uno dei tanti che è morto negli scontri...  _
Io però direi: _È uno dei pochi che siano sopravvissuti a quelle torture._


----------



## lorenzos

Mah... i tanti sembrano preferire il plurale (anche se google mostrerebbe il contrario), ma per me non è obbligatorio.


bearded said:


> Io però direi: _È uno dei pochi che siano sopravvissuti a quelle torture._


L'ho capito, però "_a quelle torture, non molti *sono *sopravvissuti: uno dei pochi *è *il nostro ospite di questa sera"_.


----------



## Francesco94

lorenzos said:


> [...]
> "_a quelle torture, non molti *sono *sopravvissuti: uno dei pochi *è *il nostro ospite di questa sera"_.



Non son convinto d'aver compreso il tuo intervento #24; mi chiedo cosa abbia in comune il tuo esempio con il quesito principale della discussione: nella tua frase non vedo alcun pronome relativo.

«[...]Uno dei pochi è il nostro ospite di questa sera».
Il verbo essere è al singolare per il semplice fatto che esso concorda con il soggetto ("uno").

Parafrasando il tuo esempio, la voce verbale - preceduta dal pronome relativo - sarà al plurale:

«Il nostro ospite di questa sera è uno dei pochi che sono sopravvissuti alle torture».
«Uno dei pochi - che sono sopravvissuti alle torture - è il nostro ospite di questa sera».


----------



## lorenzos

@Francesco94 hai ragione, rispondevo a @bearded ma anche se ho evidenziato _sono _non è forse abbastanza chiaro che la questione era il congiuntivo di 


bearded said:


> È uno dei pochi che *siano *sopravvissuti a quelle torture.


Quell'uno dei pochi, non c'è alcun dubbio che *è *sopravvissuto.
-_ *Sembra *uno dei pochi che *sappia *come si fa.
-* Ê* uno dei pochi che *sa *come si fa._


----------



## Mary49

CONCORDANZA A SENSO in "La grammatica italiana" 
"Si definisce _concordanza_ _a senso_ quella in cui ci si allontana dalle norme grammaticali che regolano la concordanza tra le parti variabili del discorso, privilegiando elementi che si rifanno al significato (al senso, appunto) della frase.
I tipi di concordanza a senso più comuni sono due.
1.     Quando c’è un complemento partitivo che regge una proposizione relativa, il verbo, invece di concordare con il partitivo, concorda con il soggetto logico
Mirella è una di quelle* che sanno *sempre come cavarsela (concordanza grammaticale)
Mirella è una di quelle *che sa* sempre come cavarsela (concordanza a senso)
    Si tratta di una soluzione accettabile nel parlato e nello scritto informale, ma sconsigliabile per ragioni di chiarezza nella scrittura informativa e argomentativa".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Riguardo il singolare/plurale ho mostrato varie attestazioni del primo.


Caro lorenzos, allora anch'io debbo essere un po' puntiglioso. Il tema di questo thread è - o dovrebbe essere - il commento o la spiegazione solo della frase originaria OP.  Dire ''è uno dei pochi esponenti che..'' non è la stessa cosa che dire ''uno di quelli che''... e neppure ''uno dei molti che''... Per due ragioni: la parola 'pochi' mette in rilievo che è un'abilità rispetto alla maggioranza, e dunque i pochi sono stati ''così bravi da...'' (senso consecutivo che è sottolineato dal congiuntivo); inoltre i due plurali di aggettivo e sostantivo (pochi esponenti) ribadiscono secondo me la necessità di un verbo al plurale - anche perché nella frase in questione distanziano il 'che' da 'uno', rendendo improbabile la concordanza al singolare.



lorenzos said:


> Quell'uno dei pochi, non c'è alcun dubbio che *è *sopravvissuto.


Guarda che la frase _È uno dei pochi che siano sopravvissuti a quelle torture _è in perfetto italiano (sfido chiunque a dire il contrario). Vediamo in che modo si differenzia da _È uno dei pochi che sono/è sopravvissuti/o a quelle torture.  _Il congiuntivo, rispetto all'indicativo, sottolinea ''i pochi così forti/resistenti da essere in grado di resistere'' - valore consecutivo, mentre nell'indicativo questo significato manca e c'è solo la constatazione della sopravvivenza. Ecco perché il congiuntivo, comprendendo entrambi i 'valori', rappresenta un registro leggermente più elevato. 
Quanto alla questione singolare o plurale, sono lieto di concordare con la ''Grammatica Italiana'' citata da Mary49, secondo cui  la concordanza ''a senso'' è propria solo del parlato e dello scritto informale.

Ritengo di avere espresso la mia opinione più che a sufficienza, e non interverrò più in questa discussione. Ai lettori/ai posteri ''l'ardua sentenza''.


----------



## lorenzos

Hai ragione, _mi pare_ una delle poche questioni che _si siano_ esaminate a sufficienza (_è _una delle poche questioni che _si sono_ esaminate a sufficenza). 
Edit: @Mary49 Certo che sconsigliare la concordanza a senso per _ragioni di chiarezza_...


----------



## Francesco94

«È uno dei pochi che siano sopravvissuti a quelle torture».

A mio avviso, la subordinata è una _relativa impropria _con valore consecutivo. Essa - assieme alle relative improprie con valore finale e condizionale - ha il predicato coniugato al congiuntivo.
Il pronome relativo della relativa finale può essere sostituito dall'introduttore finale _affinché, _la quale richiede il congiuntivo.
Analogamente la relativa condizionale si rifà alla protasi del periodo ipotetico dato che il pronome relativo può essere sostituito dall'introduttore _se_.
Ecco il motivo dell'uso del congiuntivo da parte di "bearded".

Per approfondimenti - "Relative improprie".


----------

